

Ask HN: What if there was a software for 'starting a business“ - jibly

Been playing around with this idea and would love to have feedback&#x2F;thoughts from the community.<p>There is Word for writing text. There is powerpoint for creating a presentation. There is Photoshop for making graphics. What if there was an App for Starting a business?<p>How would it work?
You&#x27;d fill in an idea, the app would take you through steps to validate, build, market your business. And if the idea doesn&#x27;t make you money, you can simply start over again and select &#x27;Launch New Business&#x27;.<p>It&#x27;s not an app that does the work for you. It just motivates&#x2F;inspires you + provides daily micro challenges to take you one step further.<p>Problem of writing a business plan = You write it and thats it. You have to motivate yourself to stick to the plan and go for it.<p>This app will challenge you everyday to get one step further.<p>Is this something you would use? Pay for even?
======
sebg
It sounds like what you are describing is a "guide". Which, rather than an
app, could start out as a "information production". That might be interesting
and valuable if you've done it before and can do it. Even a blog post linking
to other people's posts on each of those steps would be valuable.

~~~
jibly
True yeah. Thing is I've consulted on this topic, but the problem is that
people get very inspired by reading an ebook or what ever on this topic. But
what they really want is actionable daily challenges. Like 'Do X today' If you
fail, go back to step 2. So software in this case is the only minimum option I
think. But evolving the idea right now

~~~
sebg
So you can make an info product that is an app? You can make it "email first"
(as some people are calling it these days). Basically email me the steps for
today, and if I do them email you back "okay", then you can send me the next
step tomorrow. If I don't email you, or email you "help please", then you can
send me further instructions or provide more details.

~~~
jibly
great idea!

------
crispy2000
Back in the day, I tried a program called something like Biz Plan Writer. It
helped to organize ideas around the new business (e.g. revenue projections)
and put together a business plan which could be presented to potential
investors. It left the validation and marketing to the humans, though.

~~~
jibly
What if Biz Plan would have given you daily challenges to kickstart your
business and make money (or to quickly find that it doesn't work and you need
to pivot)

------
jussij
> What if there was an App for Starting a business?

Wow. What a great idea. You download a $1.00 app and before you know it you
have a billion dollar company. Love it!!!

~~~
hackerjam
my sentiments exactly. however there is a legacy app that's been floating
around for a few years... some use it, most don't. it's called a business
plan.

~~~
jibly
a business plan is one of those 'feel good for a moment' things. A business
plan doesn't send you daily reminders and challenges of 'what to do now'

